#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  انتقل لرحمة الله تعالى Ahmedab216

## طـــــير في الســـما

البقاء لله

انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى

المهندس..أحمد عبد الحكيم البهائي العضو.. 

_Ahmedab216_

يوم الثاني و العشرين من الشهر الماضي



ادعوا له بالرحمة..و المغفرة


رحمك الله يا أستاذ أحمد


و أدخلك فسيح جناته


قدر ما كان قلبك النقي..يحمل من المشاعر الراقية ما يكفي العالم بأسره


رحمك الله يا أستاذ أحمد..كان يتمنى أن يحضر زفاف ابنته الوسطى بعد اسبوعين من الآن


و لكن..مشيئة الله نافذة


ادعوا له بالرحمة و المغفرة


سنفتقدك كثيرا

انت الآن في دار الحق


و نحن اللاحقون


إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## العسل المر

البقاء والدوام لله - والله وحده يعلم كم ترك هذا الخبر في نفسي من حزن 


رحمك الله يا صديقي ويا أخي الكبير ويا والدي 

لا أجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن حالتي

----------


## مي مؤمن

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بالرغم والله انا معرفهوش شخصيا بس معرفتي له من خلال المنتدى
جعلتني اعزة جدا واعتبره مثل والدي خبر للاسف اثر فينا كلنا 
ربنا يرحمه يارب ويدخله جنة الفردوس الاعلى 
ويفسح له في قبره ويجعله روض من رياض الجنه 
ويصبر اهله يارب 
بجد والله الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه 
إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
  *

----------


## اسكندرانى

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،
وعافِه ، واعف عنه
و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ،
ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره
وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ؛

اللهم اغفر لنا و له يا رب العالمين ،
وافسح له في قبره و نوِّر له فيه .

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لا جول ولا قوة إلا بالله
رحمك الله يا والدي العزيز 
وغفر لك 
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه ، و عافه و اعف عنه 
اللهم وسع مدخله ،و أكرم نزله ، و اقبله عندك في عبادك الصالحين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و  أهلا خيرا من أهله  برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم  اغفر لنا و ارحمنا و توفنا و أنت راض عنا يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## drmustafa

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه،  و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،

----------


## فاضــل

ندعو الله أن يكون حسن خلقه سائقه إلى الجنة إن شاء الله 

غفر الله له و تجاوز عنه و تقبله في الصالحين و أعلى درجته في الجنة آمين

----------


## اليمامة

يااااااااااااااااه
ياربى...
يارب خفف من وقع الصدمه..يارب هون من هذا الحزن القاتل والذهول....واجعلنا نتقبل صابرين وهادئين وراضيين قضاءك فينا وقدرك..
لم تكن معرفتى به عميقة..ولكن متابعتنى لردوده..كانت تدل على مدى سماحته..ونقاء نفسه التى كانت تنعكس فى كلماته الطيبة المتفاءلة داءما والمشجعة..لا أستطيع أن أمنع نفسى من الحزن..
رحمك الله والدنا العزيز رحمة واسعة وأسكنك الله فسيح جناتة..
    اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،
    وعافِه ، واعف عنه
    و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
    واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ،
    ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
    وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره
    وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
    وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ؛

    اللهم اغفر لنا و له يا رب العالمين ،
    وافسح له في قبره و نوِّر له فيه .

    آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،
وعافِه ، واعف عنه
و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ،
ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره
*
*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون* 



* 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
لا اله الا الله

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*من شدت مفاجأة الخبر المحزن مش عارفه أكتب أقول ايه

وداعاً يا أستاذي رحمك الله وأدخلك فسيح جناته

اللهم ارحمه رحمه واسعه وتغمده برحمتك , 

اللهم أرحمه فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك , 

اللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك , اللهم أنزل نورا من نورك عليه , 

اللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وأنس وحشته , 

اللهم وأرحم غربته وشيبته , 

اللهم أجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه لاحفره من حفر النار, 

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه , واعف عنه وأكرم نزله .*

----------


## جوهرة مصر

*خبر محزن
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم

 احسبه على خير كان انسان فاضل رحمة الله عليه 
وربنا يصبر اهله يارب
ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه ولا تجعلها حفرة من حفر النار 
اللهم بدله اهل خير من اهله ودارًا  خيرًا من داره 
اللهم ان كان محسنًا فذده في احسانه وان كان مسيئًا فتجاوز عن سيئاته 
اللهم احشره في زمرة من الانبياء والصديقين والشهداء
ان لله وان اليه راجعون*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ...إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
الهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
اللهم تقبل ...اللهم آمين

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## بريف هااارت

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه،  و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من  الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،


 إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

----------


## طائر الشرق

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم*

*شخصية والله محترمة ونادرة اوى* 

*ربنا يغفر له ذنوبه و يتاجوز عن سيئاته ويقبله فى جنات النعيم*

*نسأل الله ان  يرحمه ويقبل عمله الصالح  وان يرزقه الفردوس الاعلى*

*ونسأل لاهله الثبات والدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

صدمه كبيره

ربنا يرحمه ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

رحم الله الفقيد وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## nariman

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
الخبر صادم بجد ..

كان انسان رائع معزته عندي كبيرة 

**اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه،  و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من  الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ، 				*

----------


## nour2005

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

صدمة كبيرة جدا فراق حضرتك أستاذ أحمد

ألله يرحمك ويحسن إليك 

ويلهم أهلك الصبر والسلوان 

   أللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة وتغمده برحمتك ,

   أللهم أرحمه فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك ,

   أللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك , اللهم أنزل نورا من نورك عليه ,

  أللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وأنس وحشته ,ِِ

   أللهم وأرحم غربته وشيبته ,

   أللهم أجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه لاحفرة من حفر النار,

  أللهم اغفر له وارحمه , واعف عنه وأكرم نزله .

----------


## د. أمل

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ..

" إنَّا لله و إنا إليه راجعون " ..

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة ..

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و اعف عنه يا أرحم الراحمين .. 

اللهم أكرم نزله و وسع مدخله و اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد ..

اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ..

اللهم وسع قبره و نوره له و آنس وحدته ..

اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ..

اللهم أرِه مقعده من الجنة ..

اللهم أدخلنا و إياه و أهلينا الجنة بغير حساب و لا سابقة عذاب ..

اللهم اجمعنا و إياه و أهلينا فى الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة مع الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين ..

اللهم آمين ..

----------


## غادة جاد

مش عارفة أقول إيه

ياريت الجهاز ما كان اتصلح
ولا كنت عرفت الخبر ده

الله يرحمك أستاذ أحمد
ربنا اللي يعلم انت كنت غالي علينا قد ايه

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

البقاء لله

----------


## لمسه

الخبر بجد وحششش اااااوى

 صدمه كبيره علينا بجد فراق حضرتك ياابونا وأستاذنا الكبير  


اب واستاذ محترم جدااااااا 

 الاب العزيز جدا هاتوحشنا اووووى فرقك صعب صعب والله 

وبجد مش عارفه اكتب ايه غير ربنا يارب يرحمك برحمته الواسعه 


ويرحمنا كمان ياغالى 



" إنَّا لله و إنا إليه راجعون " ..

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة ..

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و اعف عنه يا أرحم الراحمين ..

اللهم أكرم نزله و وسع مدخله و اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد ..

اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ..

اللهم وسع قبره و نوره له و آنس وحدته ..

اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ..

اللهم أرِه مقعده من الجنة ..

اللهم أدخلنا و إياه و أهلينا الجنة بغير حساب و لا سابقة عذاب ..

اللهم اجمعنا و إياه و أهلينا فى الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة مع الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين ..

اللهم آمين ..

----------


## اليمامة

من شدة الصدمة أشعر وكأننى أريد أن أدعو لك ليل نهار..رحمك الله رحمة واسعة

لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الحمد وله الشكر وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن يحيي ويميت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير . لا اله إلا الله لا نعبد إلا إياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . اللهم صلى الله على سيدنا محمد خاتم النبيين والمرسلين عليه افضل الصلاة أتم التسليم .

- اللهم يا رحمان الدنيا والآخر ورحيمهما ارحمنا وارحم أمة محمد رحمة كافة تغنينا عن رحمة من سواك

- اللهم اغفر لحيينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا كبيرنا وصغيرنا

- اللهم من احييته منا فاحييه على الإسلام . ومن توفيته منا فتوفاه على الإيمان . اللهم ارحم ( المتوفى ) رحمة واسعة وتغمده برحمتك

- اللهم ارحمه فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك . اللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك .

- اللهم انزل نورا من نورك عليه

- اللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وآنس وحشته

- اللهم ارحم غربته وارحم شيبته

- اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة . لا حفرة من حفر النار

- اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله

- اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره . واهلا خيرا من اهله . وذرية خيرا من ذريته وزوجا خيرا من زوجه وادخله الجنة بغير حساب . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود ومن مراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود لا اله الا انت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض تغمد ( المتوفي ) برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم ان كان ( المتوفي ) غير اهلا لوصول رحمتك فرحمتك اهلا لان تسعه

- اللهم اطعمه من الجنة واسقه من الجنة واره مكانه من الجنة وقل له أدخل من أي باب تشاء

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار وانت اهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) عبدك ابن عبدك يحتاج الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه فارحمه

- اللهم وارزقه لذة النظر الى وجهك والشوق الى لقاءك

- اللهم ارجع نفسه اليك راضية مرضيه وادخله في جنتك مع عبادك الصالحين

- اللهم انت غني ونحن الفقراء فانت غني ونحن الفقراء فانت غني من عذابه فارحمه

- اللهم ان كان ( المتوفي ) من المحسنين فزد في حسناته وان كان من المسيئين فتجاوز عن سيئاته

- اللهم اجعل ذريته سترا بينه وبين نار جهنم

- اللهم اجعل ذريته ذرية صالحة تدعوا له بخير الى يوم الدين

- اللهم ادخله جنتك وكرمك جنات النعيم

- اللهم اني اسالك الفردوس الاعلى نزلا له

- اللهم وابني له بيتا في الجنة واجعل بملتقانا هناك

- اللهم واسقه من حوض نبيك محمد شربة هنيئة مريئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا

- اللهم واظله تحت عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك ولا باقي الا وجهك . اللهم بيض وجهه يوم تبيض الوجوه وتسود وجوه اللهم يمن كتابه .

- اللهم وثبت قدمه يوم تزل فيها الاقدام .

- اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصالحين والصديقين والشهداء والاخيار والابرار . اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصابرين وجازه جزاء الصابرين .

- اللهم اني اسالك في هذه الساعة ان كان (المتوفي ) في سرور فزد في سروره ومن نعيمك عليه . وان كان ( المتوفي ) في عذاب فنجه من عذابك وانت الغني الحميد برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم تقبل منه القليل وتجاوز عنه التقصير

- اللهم اجعل مرضه كفارة لجميع ذنوبه . واجعل آخر عذابه عذاب الدنيا

- اللهم اني اسالك باسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العليا وباسمك الطاهر الاعظم ان تتقبل منا دعاءنا بقبول حسن وان تجعله خالصا لوجهك الكريم

- اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت وارفع درجته واغفر خطيئته وثقل موازينه

- اللهم حاسبه حسابا يسيرا يامن هو ارحم من عباده بانفسهم ومن الام بولدها

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في كفالتك وفي ضيافتك فهل جزاء الضيف الا الاكرام والاحسان وانت اهل الجود والكرم

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في حاجة الى رحمتك وانت الغني في غنى من عذابه فارحمه

- اللهم حرم لحمه ودمه وبشرته عن النار

- اللهم استقبله عندك خال من الذنوب والخطايا واستقبله بمحض ارادتك وعفوك وانت راض عنه غير غضبان عليه

- اللهم افتح له ابواب جنتك وابواب رحمتك اجمعين

- اللهم اني اسالك يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

- اللهم اجعل ( المتوفي ) من الذين اذا احسنوا استبشروا

- اللهم اني اسالك يا ارحم الراحمين ان يكون ( المتوفي ) ممن بشر عند لموت بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

- اللهم يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا يا قريب يا مجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعاه يا حنان يا منان يا رب يا ارحم الراحمين يا بديع السموات والارض يا احد يا صمد اعطي ( المتوفي ) من خير ما اعطيت به نبيك محمد عطاء ماله من نفاد من مالك خزائن السموات والارض . عطاء عظيما من رب غظيم . عطاء ماله من نفاد عطاء انت له اهل عطاء يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك .

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) وارحمه عدد من قالها ويقولها القائلون من اول الدهر الى آخره عدد من احصاه كتاب الله واحاط به علمه واضعاف ذلك اضعاف مضاعفه وكل ضعف يتضاعف من ذلك مضاعفة ابد الابد ومنتهى العدد بلا أمد لا يحيط به الا علمه .

- اللهم يا جامع الناس الى يوم لا ريب فيه اجمع ( المتوفي ) بنبينا محمد كما جمعت بين الروح والجسد.

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) حتى لا يبقى من المغفرة شيء

- اللهم ارحم ( المتوفي ) حتى لا يبقى من الرحمة شيء

- اللهم ارض عن ( المتوفي )حتى لا يبقى من الرضا شيء

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) عدد خلقك واغفر له مداد كلماتك واغفر له زنة عرشك واغفر له رضا نفسك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم اني اسالك له الدرجات العلى من الجنة آمين . وادخله الجنة آمن . آمين واسالك له خلاصا من النار سالما آمين . وادخله الجنة آمن . ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلاما على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين

- اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يتقبل منا ومنكم الدعاء ويغفر لموتانا وموتاكم وموتى المسلمين وان يحسن خاتمتنا انه قادر على كل شيء

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اللهم أغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناتك .*

----------


## العسل المر

*
السادة المرور الكرام 


مي مؤمن 
 اسكندراني
 مصراوية جدا 
Awseemi A9eel
دكتور مصطفى 
فاضل 
اليمامة
بنت مصرية
بنت شهريار
هايدي دياب
جوهرة مصر
ريهام محمود
بريف هارت
طائر الشرق
أخت ضابط شرطة
عاصم أبو ندى
ناريمان
نور 2005
dawdaw
غادة جاد
لمسه
سيد جعيتم


لا أراكم الله مكروهاً في عزيز لديكم 


فقط نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم
اللهم إرحمه وإجعل الجنة مثواه 
اللهم صبرنا وصبر أهله
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## ابن طيبة

*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
لا اله الا الله

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه  واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله  ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد  ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه  وأدخله الجنة  وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار*
*اللهم امين*

----------


## R17E

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر وارحم واعف و تكرم فإنك انت الاعز الاكرم 
اللهم عامله بفضلك وعفوك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم ارحمنا إذا صرنا إلي ما صار أخينا إليه
والهم اللهم اهله الصبر و السلوان
اللهم امين

----------


## زهــــراء

ياربي!
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..
رحمة الله على روحه الطيبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مش قادرة اقول غير ربنا يرحمك يا استاذ احمد
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...

----------


## حكيم عيووون

لا اله الا الله

انا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## sameh atiya

انا لله وانا الله راجعون
 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
الهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
اللهم تقبل ...اللهم آمين

----------


## rosey19

رحمك الله اخى الفاضل ...وجعلك من اهل الجنه

 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  ... انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون...   فى الجنه ان شاء الله

----------


## loly_h

*لاإله إلا الله

والله الصدمة جدا قوية ويعلم ربنا معزة أخونا

المحترم جدا أ /أحمد

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعـــــــــــون

" اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافه ،واعف عنه ،وأكرم نُزُله ، ووسع مُدخلهُ ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا
 كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره ، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنة ،وأعذه من
 عذاب القبر ( ومن عذاب النار )" 
اللهم يمن كتابه و هون حسابه و لين ترابه و ثبت أقدامه و ألهمه حسن الجواب
- اللهم طيب ثراه و اكرم مثواه واجعل الجنة مستقره و مأواه
- اللهم نور مرقده و عطر مشهده و طيب مضجعه
- اللهم آنس وحشته و ارحم غربته و قه عذاب القبر و عذاب النار
- اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
- اللهم فسح له في قبره و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
- اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود و القبور إلى سعة الدور و القصور مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من الصديقين و الصالحين والشهداء
- اللهم اجعل له من فوقه و من تحته و من أمامه و من خلفه و عن يمينه و عن يساره نورا من نورك يا نور السماوات و الأرض 
- اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و أهلا خيرا من أهله و أزواجا خيرا من أزواجه واسكنه فسيح جناتك في الدراجات العلي آمين
 اللهم إن كان قد أحسن فزد في إحسانه و إن كان قد أساء فتجاوز عن إساءته
- يا أكرم من سئل و يا أوسع من جاد بالعطايا … خفف أحماله و حط من أوزاره واجعله في مقام من قام لك بالقرآن أناء الليل و أطراف النهار
- اللهم كن له بعد الحبيب حبيبا و لدعاء من دعا له سامعا و مجيبا و اجعل له من فضلك و رحمتك و جنتك حظا و نصيبا

- اللهم ألهمنا وأهله الصبر والسلوان
اللهـــــــم أميــــــــــن ...*

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"يا أيتها النفس المطمئنه إرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضيه فادخلي في عبادي وأدخلي جنتى"*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..
البقاء والدوام لله لوحده ,, إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..
سأفتقد نقاء كلماتك الخارجة من قلبك الطيب.. رحمة الله عليك يا باشمهندس احمد ..



> لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الحمد وله الشكر وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن يحيي ويميت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير . لا اله إلا الله لا نعبد إلا إياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . اللهم صلى الله على سيدنا محمد خاتم النبيين والمرسلين عليه افضل الصلاة أتم التسليم .
> 
> - اللهم يا رحمان الدنيا والآخر ورحيمهما ارحمنا وارحم أمة محمد رحمة كافة تغنينا عن رحمة من سواك
> 
> - اللهم اغفر لحيينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا كبيرنا وصغيرنا
> 
> - اللهم من احييته منا فاحييه على الإسلام . ومن توفيته منا فتوفاه على الإيمان . اللهم ارحم ( المتوفى ) رحمة واسعة وتغمده برحمتك
> 
> - اللهم ارحمه فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك . اللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك .
> ...


*أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## عصام كابو

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

خبر مؤسف و صادم


اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..
اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
اللهم تقبل ...اللهم آمين.. اللهم آمين*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الحمد وله الشكر وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن يحيي ويميت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير . لا اله إلا الله لا نعبد إلا إياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . اللهم صلى الله على سيدنا محمد خاتم النبيين والمرسلين عليه افضل الصلاة أتم التسليم .

- اللهم يا رحمان الدنيا والآخر ورحيمهما ارحمنا وارحم أمة محمد رحمة كافة تغنينا عن رحمة من سواك

- اللهم اغفر لحيينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا كبيرنا وصغيرنا

- اللهم من احييته منا فاحييه على الإسلام . ومن توفيته منا فتوفاه على الإيمان . اللهم ارحم ( المتوفى ) رحمة واسعة وتغمده برحمتك

- اللهم ارحمه فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك . اللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك .

- اللهم انزل نورا من نورك عليه

- اللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وآنس وحشته

- اللهم ارحم غربته وارحم شيبته

- اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة . لا حفرة من حفر النار

- اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله

- اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره . واهلا خيرا من اهله . وذرية خيرا من ذريته وزوجا خيرا من زوجه وادخله الجنة بغير حساب . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود ومن مراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود لا اله الا انت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض تغمد ( المتوفي ) برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم ان كان ( المتوفي ) غير اهلا لوصول رحمتك فرحمتك اهلا لان تسعه

- اللهم اطعمه من الجنة واسقه من الجنة واره مكانه من الجنة وقل له أدخل من أي باب تشاء

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار وانت اهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) عبدك ابن عبدك يحتاج الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه فارحمه

- اللهم وارزقه لذة النظر الى وجهك والشوق الى لقاءك

- اللهم ارجع نفسه اليك راضية مرضيه وادخله في جنتك مع عبادك الصالحين

- اللهم انت غني ونحن الفقراء فانت غني ونحن الفقراء فانت غني من عذابه فارحمه

- اللهم ان كان ( المتوفي ) من المحسنين فزد في حسناته وان كان من المسيئين فتجاوز عن سيئاته

- اللهم اجعل ذريته سترا بينه وبين نار جهنم

- اللهم اجعل ذريته ذرية صالحة تدعوا له بخير الى يوم الدين

- اللهم ادخله جنتك وكرمك جنات النعيم

- اللهم اني اسالك الفردوس الاعلى نزلا له

- اللهم وابني له بيتا في الجنة واجعل بملتقانا هناك

- اللهم واسقه من حوض نبيك محمد شربة هنيئة مريئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا

- اللهم واظله تحت عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك ولا باقي الا وجهك . اللهم بيض وجهه يوم تبيض الوجوه وتسود وجوه اللهم يمن كتابه .

- اللهم وثبت قدمه يوم تزل فيها الاقدام .

- اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصالحين والصديقين والشهداء والاخيار والابرار . اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصابرين وجازه جزاء الصابرين .

- اللهم اني اسالك في هذه الساعة ان كان (المتوفي ) في سرور فزد في سروره ومن نعيمك عليه . وان كان ( المتوفي ) في عذاب فنجه من عذابك وانت الغني الحميد برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم تقبل منه القليل وتجاوز عنه التقصير

- اللهم اجعل مرضه كفارة لجميع ذنوبه . واجعل آخر عذابه عذاب الدنيا

- اللهم اني اسالك باسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العليا وباسمك الطاهر الاعظم ان تتقبل منا دعاءنا بقبول حسن وان تجعله خالصا لوجهك الكريم

- اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت وارفع درجته واغفر خطيئته وثقل موازينه

- اللهم حاسبه حسابا يسيرا يامن هو ارحم من عباده بانفسهم ومن الام بولدها

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في كفالتك وفي ضيافتك فهل جزاء الضيف الا الاكرام والاحسان وانت اهل الجود والكرم

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في حاجة الى رحمتك وانت الغني في غنى من عذابه فارحمه

- اللهم حرم لحمه ودمه وبشرته عن النار

- اللهم استقبله عندك خال من الذنوب والخطايا واستقبله بمحض ارادتك وعفوك وانت راض عنه غير غضبان عليه

- اللهم افتح له ابواب جنتك وابواب رحمتك اجمعين

- اللهم اني اسالك يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

- اللهم اجعل ( المتوفي ) من الذين اذا احسنوا استبشروا

- اللهم اني اسالك يا ارحم الراحمين ان يكون ( المتوفي ) ممن بشر عند لموت بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان

- اللهم يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا يا قريب يا مجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعاه يا حنان يا منان يا رب يا ارحم الراحمين يا بديع السموات والارض يا احد يا صمد اعطي ( المتوفي ) من خير ما اعطيت به نبيك محمد عطاء ماله من نفاد من مالك خزائن السموات والارض . عطاء عظيما من رب غظيم . عطاء ماله من نفاد عطاء انت له اهل عطاء يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك .

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) وارحمه عدد من قالها ويقولها القائلون من اول الدهر الى آخره عدد من احصاه كتاب الله واحاط به علمه واضعاف ذلك اضعاف مضاعفه وكل ضعف يتضاعف من ذلك مضاعفة ابد الابد ومنتهى العدد بلا أمد لا يحيط به الا علمه .

- اللهم يا جامع الناس الى يوم لا ريب فيه اجمع ( المتوفي ) بنبينا محمد كما جمعت بين الروح والجسد.

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) حتى لا يبقى من المغفرة شيء


- اللهم ارحم ( المتوفي ) حتى لا يبقى من الرحمة شيء

- اللهم ارض عن ( المتوفي )حتى لا يبقى من الرضا شيء

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) عدد خلقك واغفر له مداد كلماتك واغفر له زنة عرشك واغفر له رضا نفسك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

- اللهم اني اسالك له الدرجات العلى من الجنة آمين . وادخله الجنة آمن . آمين واسالك له خلاصا من النار سالما آمين . وادخله الجنة آمن . ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلاما على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين

- اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يتقبل منا ومنكم الدعاء ويغفر لموتانا وموتاكم وموتى المسلمين وان يحسن خاتمتنا انه قادر على كل شي

----------


## thereallove

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

البقاء لله يا والدنا العزيز 

بجد خبر محزززززن جدااااا

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ...إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
الهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
اللهم تقبل ...اللهم آمين

----------


## لمسه

االله .. يالله .. يالله 
يامن .. ترزق ..الطيور في أوكارها ..
وترزق .. الحيتان في بحارها ..
وجاعل الشمس ..تسير في مدارها ..
ترحم وتغفر ...لااب غالى علينا قوى استاذ احمد وكل المسلمين ياالله 
عدد .... حبات المطر..
عدد ... تساقط أوراق الشجر ..
يالله .. يارحمان ..يا خالق الأنام...
يامن جعل لنا الليل ...لباساً..
وجعل ..لنا النهار .. معاشاً...
وجعل لنا الماء ... زاداً...
أن ترحم يا آلهي ..البشمهندس احمد
وتسكنه فسيح الجنان ... 
حينما مات من مرضٌ ... اجعله ياربي له طهورٌ ..وشفاء..
حينما مات ودفن في قبرٌ... اجعله يارب له روضٌ ..ونور ..
فيا سامعين النداء..
وقارئين الرثاء..
وملبين العزاء..
أن تدعوا له ..خالص الدعاء 
دعوة من مسلم لأخيه .. في الغيب .. يجيب له رب الأرض والسماء
فادعوا له .. دعوةٌ ... تنالوا فيها خير الجزاء...

قلبي معاكم  يااهله ونحن اخوه جميعا 

 واصبرو واحتسبو الاجر عند الله 

والحمدلله على كل حال ابدله الله دار خير من داره دار بقـاء 

الله يصبـر قلوبنا ويجبر مصيبتنا

----------


## a_leader

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

خبر محزن و الله

الله يرحمك يا باشمهندس

الله يرحمك

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

البقاء لله 

    إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

    لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


    اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،
    وعافِه ، واعف عنه
    و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
    واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ،
    ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
    وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره
    وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
    وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ؛

    اللهم اغفر لنا و له يا رب العالمين ،
    وافسح له في قبره و نوِّر له فيه .


أحسبه على خير ولا أزكيه على الله وربنا يحسن ختامنا ويصلح أحوالنا 

ولنتعظ ونعتبر ممن يموتون حولنا ونستيقظ ونستغفر وندعو الله ان يرحمنا ويهدينا ويصلح أحوالنا 


وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## حسام عمر

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*


*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،*
*واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،*
*وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،*
*وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،*


*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*الخبر ده صعب جدا جدا ..لمن كان يعرف الاستاذ احمد الله يرحمه معرفه شخصيه.. او حتى يتعامل معه بالمنتدى .. كان ذو شخصيه أثره .. وحميميه .. وفى نفس الوقت حزينه* 


*الخبر أصابنى بصدمه هائله حقيقى .. وأطار النوم من عينى .. ومش عارف اقول ايه* 

*الله يرحمك يا استاذ احمد رحمه واسعه .. ويصبر أهلك وحبايبك على فجعيتهم .. الفراق من أقسى المشاعر الانسانيه السلبيه اللى كلنا بنصلى نيرانها فى مشوار حياتنا .. ولا مفر منها* 

*البقاء لله .. سبحان الحى الذى لا يموت .. فى الجنة ونعيمها ان شاء الله يا استاذ احمد  ربنا يكتبهالك على قدر قلبك اللى غمرنا بالحب .. وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ...إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
> الهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
> اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
> اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
> اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
> اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
> اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
> ...


اللهم امين امين امين

----------


## غادة جاد

> انا لله وانا الله راجعون
> 
> الهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
> اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
> اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
> اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
> اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
> اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
> اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
> ...


 


 

*ahmedab216* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال  عضو صاحب بيت            


تاريخ التسجيلJun 2003الدولةEl Mansouraالعمر52المشاركات9,573
أخي العزيز سامح

أدام الله محبتنا و تواصلنا, أشكر لك كل الشكر لمبادرتك الرقيقة 

سعدت كثيرا 

الف الف شكر و كل عام و انت بخير و بأحسن صحة

أخوكم

أحمد

----------


## غادة جاد

> إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
> 
> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
> واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،


 


 
*ahmedab216* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
 عضو صاحب بيت            


تاريخ التسجيلJun 2003الدولةEl Mansouraالعمر52المشاركات9,573
الأخ العزيز .drmustafa 

شاكر جدا جدا جدا 

وارجو قبول اعتذاري لتاخري في الرد

كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا

أخوكم

احمـد

----------


## غادة جاد

15-01-2009 06:19 PM #13 
 *ahmedab216* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
 عضو صاحب بيت            



تاريخ التسجيلJun 2003الدولةEl Mansouraالعمر52المشاركات9,573

*كتير عليَّ .... كلماتكم* 

إخوتي الغاليين والأعزاء جدا...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،


إخوتي الاعزاء جدا ... حقيقي و من قلبي ... سعيد بكم و معكم لدرجة أربكتني فعلا ... فرقة مشاعركم و جمال كلماتكم و الروح النقية و الأصالة ... شعرت بالإنفعال و الارتباك من كل كلمة و حرف كتبتموه ... احسست ان هذا الكنز من كلماتكم الجميلة و الرقيقة كثير عليَّ ... و الله كثير كثير ...

فشكرا جزيلا لكم ... و ليت هناك في يدي أكثر من الشكر ...



أخوكم أحمد

----------


## غادة جاد

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> "يا أيتها النفس المطمئنه إرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضيه فادخلي في عبادي وأدخلي جنتى"*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..
> البقاء والدوام لله لوحده ,, إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..
> سأفتقد نقاء كلماتك الخارجة من قلبك الطيب.. رحمة الله عليك يا باشمهندس احمد ..
> 
> *أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين ..*










الأخت الكريمة سوما.. السباقة الي الخير دائما... رفيقة الصمود و المقاومة لما يفعله بنا فريق الزمالك ... هذا قدرنا ... شكرا جزيلا لكي .. :f2: 
أما الهندسة ... فاقول لكي .... إستمتعي بعملك ... صدقيني ...إنتي الكسبانة ..

----------


## غادة جاد

> *من شدت مفاجأة الخبر المحزن مش عارفه أكتب أقول ايه
> 
> وداعاً يا أستاذي رحمك الله وأدخلك فسيح جناته
> 
> اللهم ارحمه رحمه واسعه وتغمده برحمتك , 
> 
> اللهم أرحمه فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك , 
> 
> اللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك , اللهم أنزل نورا من نورك عليه , 
> ...





15-01-2009 06:19 PM #13 
 *ahmedab216* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
 عضو صاحب بيت            



تاريخ التسجيلJun 2003الدولةEl Mansouraالعمر52المشاركات

الأخت الكريمة هايدي..الباحثة عن الابداع دائما :f2: 
... ختمت إجاباتي ... بأنك.. بأسئلتك قد قرأتيني قبل أن تقرأي إجاباتي... و لم أكن مبالغا ...أشكرك كل الشكر لإتاحة هذه الفرصة لي ... كي أكون قريب من إخوتي الأعزاء ..الكرام ..

----------


## غادة جاد

> ياربي!
> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..
> رحمة الله على روحه الطيبة











15-01-2009 06:19 PM #13 
 *ahmedab216* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
 عضو صاحب بيت            



تاريخ التسجيلJun 2003الدولةEl Mansouraالعمر52المشاركات 


أختي الكريمة زهراء ...  :f2: 
شكرا جزيلا لرقة كلماتك ... و إطراؤك ...
علي فكرة ... انتي علمتيني إزاي أعمل تشكيل الحروف العربي و بستعملها ... أخدتي بالك ؟
الف شكر يا زهراء ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

Ahmedab216

شئ غريب حقا وجدت صفحة معلومات المرحوم صفحة بيضاء ناصعة  ووجدت أننى  والمرحوم لم نتقابل أبدا لأن ميوله مختلفة تماما عن ميولى وأكيد كثيرين جدا جدا من أعضاء المنتدى سيفتقدون غيابه رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته...

----------


## غادة جاد

> *لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
> الخبر صادم بجد ..
> 
> كان انسان رائع معزته عندي كبيرة 
> 
> **اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
> واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
> وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
> وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،*








15-01-2009 06:19 PM #13 
 *ahmedab216* 
 الملف الشخصي  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى  رسالة خاصة  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
 عضو صاحب بيت            



تاريخ التسجيلJun 2003الدولةEl Mansouraالعمر52المشاركات






الأخت الأهلاوية ... ناريمان ... مفتقدينك في موضوع الاهلي و الزمالك ... :f2: 
أسعدني كثيرا مشاركتك ... ربنا يخليكي يا ناريمان.. و متشكر جدا لكلماتك الجميلة..


أحمد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> 06:19 PM #13 
>  ahmedab216 
>  الملف الشخصي 
>  مشاهدة مشاركات المنتدى 
>  رسالة خاصة 
>  إضافة إلى قائمة الإتصال 
>  عضو صاحب بيت            
> 
> 
> ...


*غاده 

ايه إللي بيحصل ده ...؟!

أنا قلبي وجعني اقسم بالله

أفتكرت ان خبر وفات أستاذ أحمد مش صحيح وهو مكلفك بالرد

عقبال ما استرجعت الردود تاني وعرفت انها ردوده السابقه علينا في موضوعتنا المختلفه

بجد  هفتقد رأيه جداً في أي عمل هأكتب

لان رأيه كان بالنسبه ليه وسام فخر

لانه كان صادق في تعبيره  .......................

............................

حرام عليكـِ ياغاده

والله حزني دلوقتي تضاعف كثيراً عن حزني بسماع الخبر

ربنا يرحمه .. نسي يودعنا .. المسابقات بجد وسؤاله علينا وعن احوالنا فيها

نقصها وجوده 

*

----------


## ابن البلد

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه ، واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
    واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
    وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
    وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ،
    إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 

كان لديه لقاء مع هايدي دياب في عضو لم يعرفه احد 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...b216&p=1164271

----------


## kethara

*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
    لا اله الا الله

    اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،وعافِه واعف عنه، و أكرم نزله ووسع مُدخله ،
    واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد
 ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس 
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره، وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه وأدخله الجنة
 وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
    اللهم امين 

*

----------


## غادة جاد

> *غاده* 
> 
> *ايه إللي بيحصل ده ...؟!* 
> *أنا قلبي وجعني اقسم بالله* 
> *أفتكرت ان خبر وفات أستاذ أحمد مش صحيح وهو مكلفك بالرد* 
> *عقبال ما استرجعت الردود تاني وعرفت انها ردوده السابقه علينا في موضوعتنا المختلفه* 
> *بجد هفتقد رأيه جداً في أي عمل هأكتب* 
> *لان رأيه كان بالنسبه ليه وسام فخر* 
> *لانه كان صادق في تعبيره .......................* 
> ...


 




*أعمل أيه يا هايدي*

*مش متخيلة إني مش هاشوف*
*الصورة الرمزية دي تاني*


*فرجعت لمشاركاته*
*وخليتكم تسترجعوها معايا*

*معلش يا هايدي*





*أستاذي الغالي أحمد*


*دوام الحال من المحال*
*وربنا كبير*



*ربنا يغفر لك ويرحمك*
*ويلحقك بالصالحين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *أعمل أيه يا هايدي*
> 
> *مش متخيلة إني مش هاشوف*
> *الصورة الرمزية دي تاني*
> 
> 
> *فرجعت لمشاركاته*
> *وخليتكم تسترجعوها معايا*
> 
> ...


*برغم ان فكرتك ياغاده كانت مفاجأه  وصعبه شويه

ولكن اتبسط اني بشوف ردوده لاخر مره في موضوع رحيله

ربنا يوهبك إلى كل خير دائماً ياغاده*

----------


## اليمامة

تعبت أوى يا غادة..أوى
الحزن يعتصر قلبى..
كفاية..،

----------


## إشراقة أمل

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وارزقه الدرجات العليا فى الجنة 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 
والهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
اللهم اختم بالباقيات الصالحات أعمالنا 

خالص عزائي لأسرته الكريمة ولأسرة المنتدى
البقاء لله

----------


## loly_h

*اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا وسع الغفران اعغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وا كرم نزله وواسع مد خله 

واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطا يا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس 

اللهم ابدله دار خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وزوجه خيرا من زوجا وادخله الجنة اعذه من القبر ومن عذاب

النار اللهم عا مله بما انت اهله ولا تعا مله بماهوا هله اللهم اجزه عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاسا ءة عفوا

وغفران اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته يارب العا لمين - اللهم انسه

فى وحدته وانسه فى غربته - اللهم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصا لحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا -- اللهم اجعل

قبره روضه من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النا ر -- اللهم افسح له فى قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من

فرش الجنة اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه -- اللهم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود الى جنات

الخلود فى سدر مخضود وطلح منضود وظل ممدود وماء مسكوب وفا كهة كثيرة لامقطوعة ولا ممنوعه وفرش

مرفوعة --- اللهم احشره فى زمرة المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنة نعيم -- اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين

واجعل تحيته سلام لك من اصحاب اليمين -- اللهم بشره بقولك ( كلوا وشربوا هنيئا بما اسلفتم فى الايام الخالية

اللهم ارزقه بكل حرف من القران حلاوة -- وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جزء جزاءه

اللهم يمن كتا به ويسر حسابه وثقل با لحسنات ميزانه --- وثبت على الصراط اقدامه واسكنه فى اعلى الجنات فى 

جوار نبيك ومصطفاك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم -- اللهم امنه من فزع يوم القيا مة ومن هول يوم القيا مة واجعل

نفسه امنة مطمنئه ولقنه حجته --- اللهم اسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن اللهم اغفر وارجم وتجاوز عما

اللهــــــــم أميــــــن ...*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم


العزيزة غادة


ما قمت به من جلب ردود  المغفور له بإذن الله آذاني جداااااااااااااااااااا


و مع احترامي لمشاعرك

بطلب منك و بعشم شديد أنك تكفي عنه

و لتكن الأحزان مكانها القلب

و ليكن تعبيرك عن حزنك في هيئة دعاء..هو في أمس الحاجة له

 بعتذر يا غادة

لكن أرجو تفهم موقفي

----------


## وجدى محمود

لا اله الا الله

والله أنا إنصدمت لما قريت الخبر فى توقيع هايدى

ماكنتش أعرف فعلا
 
رحمك الله أخى الطيب

  وأسكنك الله فسيح جناتة


اللهم اغفر له وارحمه 

وعافِه  واعفُ عنه


واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 

ونقه من الخطايا

 كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس 

وأبدله دارا خيرا من داره

وأهلا خيرا من أهله وزوجا خيرا من زوجه

وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار 

آمين يارب العالمين 

إنا لله وإنا إلبه راجعون

----------


## صفحات العمر

لله ما أعطى وله ما أخذ 
وكل شىء عندة بأجل مسمى 
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
للفقيد الغالى الرحمة والمغفرة 
ولاهلة وأحبائه 
وكل أبناء مصر خالص العزاء 
وجزاك الله خير أختى الكريمة إيمان 
على عزائك الواجب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أعرف لماذا كنت أخشى عليه من الموت .... كانت بداخلى قناعة كبيرة فى أن الموت قريب منه  ...يحاوطه أكثر مما نظن ومما يظن هو نفسه ....!! لم يكن لمرضه أو ظروفه الصحية المرتبكة دائماً  دخل فى هذا الإحساس ... ولكنها روحه .... روحه التى كنت أشعر بها قلقة ...تبتعد ...تُصِر على الإبتعاد رغم محاولاته المستميتة لربطها من جديد بالحياة (صباح الخير – مساء الخير – الحمد لله)
 كلمات قليلة.. بسيطة  ولكنها كانت كل أدواته لفعل ذلك....!!! ولكنى يا سيدى كنت دوماً أود سؤالك.. هل تكفى تلك الكلمات لعودتك للحياة من جديد؟؟؟ 
هل هذه هى كل دفاعاتك للزود عن سعادتك ؟؟؟ كان أسيراً للحزن ورغم كل محاولاته للبوح إلا أنه لم يصرح يوماً بسبب واحداً لهذا الحزن ... أعتقد أنه عايش الحزن أكثر بكثير مما عايش أسبابه...  أخطأ.. حينما إستسلم له وترك روحه الجميلة تهيم فى سمائه الملبدة ... أخطأ.. حينما ترك النفس النقية تتعبد فى محراب الشجن واليأس حتى ضعفت وهزلت وباتت تنتظر النهاية فى إصرار غريب....!! أحببناه.. رغم الحزن والشجن ...  أحببناه.. لأنه كان أهلاً لهذا الحب ... أحببناه لأنه.... أحبنا والان بعد رحيلك تولدت بداخلى قناعة جديدة ...مريرة ... 
عرفت أنه بإمكاننا الحب حتى وإن كثرت الحواجز وإستحال اللقاء..  عرفت أنه بإمكان العيون أن تدمع حتى على من لم تراهم ولو لمرة واحدة فى العمر... عرفت أنه بإمكاننا أن نسجد ونتضرع وندعوا بالرحمة حتى لمن لم تصافحهم آيادينا أو يحتوينا معهم مكان واحد...  لمن لم نجتمع إلا مع حروفهم وكلماتهم ومن خلفها أرواحهم النقية الملائكية....!! ما أجمل اللحظة التى تكتشف فيها جمال انسان

ذلك الجمال المستتر الذى يفاجئك بوجوده 

وتراه فى نظرة ... أو كلمة... أو حتى عن طريق إحساس غامض يتسرب إليك 

عبر قنوات لا تعرف أبداً....... كنهها

 اااااااااه ....وكم كنت جميلا يا سيدى كم كنت رقيقا ... نقيا ...طيبا فالترقد روحك الطاهرة بسلام  لتذهب... ومعك آلاف الدمعات... والدعوات بالرحمة والمغفرة  لتنعم أخيراً بالسعادة التى طالما بحثت عنها فى دنياك ولم تجدها ... لترقد بسلام ... وتتركنا مع الآلام آلام فراقك الموجعة ....،،
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله والصلاة والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين
اللهم: يا حنان يا منان يا واسع الغفران أغفر له وأرحمه وعافه وأعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.

اللهم: أبدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله وزوجاً خيراً من زوجته وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار.

 اللهم: عامله بما أنت أهله ولا تعامله بما هو أهله.

اللهم: أجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً

اللهم: إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه يا رب العالمين

 اللهم: أدخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب

 اللهم: آنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته

اللهم: أنزله منزلاً مباركاً وأنت خير المنزلين

اللهم: أنزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً

اللهم: أجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار

اللهم: أفسح له في قبره مد بصره وأفرش قبره من فراش الجنة

اللهم: أعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الأرض عن جنبيه

 اللهم: املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور

 اللهم: قه السيئات (ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته)

 اللهم: أغفر له في المهديين وأخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين وأغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين وأفسح له في قبره ونور له فيه

 اللهم: إن (أحمد عبد الحكيم) في ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق فأغفر له وأرحمه إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم

اللهم: إن هذا عبدك وأبن عبدك وأبن أمتك خرج من روح الدنيا وسعتها ومحبوبيها وأحبائه فيها إلى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه كان يشهد ألا إله إلا أنت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به

اللهم: إنه نزل بك وأنت خير منزول به وأصبح فقيراً إلى رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه أته برحمتك إلا من عذابك حتى تبعثه إلى جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين

 اللهم: أنقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلى جنات الخلود

اللهم: أجعل عن يمينه نوراً وعن شماله نوراً ومن أمامه نوراً ومن فوقه نوراً حتى تبعثه آمناً مطمئناً في نور من نورك

 اللهم: أنظر إليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه أبداً

 اللهم: أسكنه فسيح الجنان وأغفر له يا رحمن

اللهم : إنه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجانبك فجد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجودك وإحسانك

اللهم: أن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء وهو شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر بها عينه

 اللهم: احشره مع المتقين إلى الرحمن وفداً

اللهم: أحشره في زمرة المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنة نعيم

اللهم: إنه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع فأمنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون أجورهم بغير حساب فأنت القائل (إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب)

اللهم: إنه كان مصلياً لك فثبته على الصراط يوم تزل الأقدام

اللهم: إنه كان لك صائماً فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان

اللهم: إنه كان لكتابك تالياً فشفع فيه القرآن وأرحمه من النيران وأجعله يا رحمن يترقى في الجنة إلى آخر آية قرأها وآخر حرف تلاه

اللهم: أرزقه بكل حرف من القرآن حلاوة وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل آية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جزء جزاء
سبحانك رب العزة عما يصفون والحمدلله رب العالمين
أمين أمين أمين ,, اللهم أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

الباشمهندس أحمد ,, رحمه الله عليه..
كان يقاوم المرض إلى أبعد الحدود ..
كان  كلما يغيب عنا لفترة ويتعتذر عن هذا الغياب ,, كان يغيب لأنه داخل المستشفى للعلاج ,, 
وكان يقاوم المرض بشكل غريب وهذا ما كنت اتعجب منه..لأجل بناته الثلاث!!
كان يحب الحياة ولكنه لا يخشى الموت بل حابب لقاء ربه سبحانه وتعالى وكان يتمنى ان يكون اللقاء سريعاً ,, وقد كان ..!!
كان يدرك ان ميعاد وفاته قد قرب ولكن كان يطمن على حالته ..!!
كان يتمنى ان يعش ليرى فرحة ابنته الوسطى وهى عروسة يوم زفافها الذى كان مقرراص ان يكون بعد ايام  قليلة..!!
كان يتمنى ان يرى حفيده النور سريعاً حتى يستطيع رؤيته ,, ان شاء الله تضع ابنته الكبرى وليدها على خير قريباً ..
كان يمتنى كل الخير والحب لكل الناس ولكافة المسلمين وبلده مصر ..............
رحمة الله عليه كان يصبح علينا يومياً بابتسامة وهو يحمل قدر من الألم لا يحتمل وكان يغيب عنا عندما يغيب عن الوعي ويدخل المستشفى مجبوراً بأمر الأطباء ..
رحمه الله عليه ........يارب يؤنس وحدته وغربته وينور قبره بنور القرأن الكريم يارب العالمين ويجعل مثواه الجنة يارب.....

----------


## سوما

*• اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا واسع الغفران اغفرله وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
• اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنه واعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
• اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله
• اللهم اجره عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءة غفوا وغفرانا
• اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين
• اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
• اللهم انسه فى وحدته وانسه فى وحشته وانسه فى غربته
• اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين
• اللهم انزله منازل الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
• اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار
• اللهم افسح له فى قبره مد بصره وافرش له من فراش الجنه
• اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه
• اللهم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور
• اللهم قه السيئات (ومن تق السيئات فقد رحمته)
• اللهم اغفر له فى المهديين واخلفه فى الغابرين واغفر لنا وله يارب العالمين وافسح له فى قبره ونور فيه
• اللهم انه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار. انت اهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه وانك انت الغفور الرحيم.
• اللهم ان هذا عبدك وابن عبدك وابن امتك خرج من روح الدنيا وسعتها ومحبوبيها واحبائه فيها الى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه كان يشهد الا الله الا انت وان محمد عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به
• اللهم انزل بك وانت خير منزل به واصبح فقيرا الى رحمتك وانت عنى عن عذابه اته برحمتك رضاك وقه فتنة القبر وعذابه واته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتى تبعثه الى جنتك يارحم الرحمين
• اللهم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق الحود الى جنات الخلود (فى سدر مخضود وطلح منضود وظل مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لامقطوعة ولا ممنوعة ولا ممنوعة وفرش مرفوعة)
• اللهم ارحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون (يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم)
• اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل ميزانه وثبت على الصراط اقدمه واسكنه فى اعلى الجنات فى جوار نبيك ومصطفاك صلى الله عليه وسلم
• اللهم امنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة واجعل نفسه امنه مطمئنة ولقنه حجته
• اللهم اجعله فى بطن القبور مطمئنا وعند قيام الاشهاد امنا وبجود رضوانك واثقا والى اعلى علو درجاتك سابقا 
• اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن امامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا حتى تبعثه امنا مطمئنا فى نورمن نورك
• اللهم انظر اليه نظره رضا فان من تنظر اليه نظره رضا لا تعذبه ابدا
• اللهم احشره مع المتقين الى الرحمن وفدا 
• اللهم احشره فى زمره المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنه نعيم
• اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام للك من اصحاب اليمين
• اللهم انه صبر على البلاء فامنحه درجه الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
• اللهم انه كان مصليا للك فثبته على الصراط يوم تنزل الاقدام
• اللهم انه كان صاءما لك فادخله من باب الريان
• اللهم انهه كان لكتابك تاليا فشفع فيه القران وارحمه من النيران واجعله يارحمن يترقى فى الجنه الى اخر ايه قراها واخر حرف تلاه
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاه والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## hanoaa

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
صدمة شديدة 
بجد مش عارفه أكتب أقول إيه
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله هذا الرجل الفاضل

----------


## فراشة

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،
وعافِه ، واعف عنه
و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ،
ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره
وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ؛

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*• اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا واسع الغفران اغفرله وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه  واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب  والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
• اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنه واعذه من  عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
• اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله
• اللهم اجره عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءة غفوا وغفرانا
• اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب  العالمين
• اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
• اللهم انسه فى وحدته وانسه فى وحشته وانسه فى غربته
• اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين
• اللهم انزله منازل الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
• اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار
• اللهم افسح له فى قبره مد بصره وافرش له من فراش الجنه
• اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه
• اللهم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور
• اللهم قه السيئات (ومن تق السيئات فقد رحمته)
• اللهم اغفر له فى المهديين واخلفه فى الغابرين واغفر لنا وله يارب  العالمين وافسح له فى قبره ونور فيه
• اللهم انه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار. انت اهل  الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه وانك انت الغفور الرحيم.
• اللهم ان هذا عبدك وابن عبدك وابن امتك خرج من روح الدنيا وسعتها  ومحبوبيها واحبائه فيها الى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه كان يشهد الا الله الا  انت وان محمد عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به
• اللهم انزل بك وانت خير منزل به واصبح فقيرا الى رحمتك وانت عنى عن عذابه  اته برحمتك رضاك وقه فتنة القبر وعذابه واته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتى  تبعثه الى جنتك يارحم الرحمين
• اللهم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق الحود الى جنات الخلود (فى سدر مخضود  وطلح منضود وظل مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لامقطوعة ولا ممنوعة ولا ممنوعة وفرش  مرفوعة)
• اللهم ارحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون (يوم لا  ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم)
• اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل ميزانه وثبت على الصراط اقدمه واسكنه فى  اعلى الجنات فى جوار نبيك ومصطفاك صلى الله عليه وسلم
• اللهم امنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة واجعل نفسه امنه  مطمئنة ولقنه حجته
• اللهم اجعله فى بطن القبور مطمئنا وعند قيام الاشهاد امنا وبجود رضوانك  واثقا والى اعلى علو درجاتك سابقا 
• اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن امامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا  حتى تبعثه امنا مطمئنا فى نورمن نورك
• اللهم انظر اليه نظره رضا فان من تنظر اليه نظره رضا لا تعذبه ابدا
• اللهم احشره مع المتقين الى الرحمن وفدا 
• اللهم احشره فى زمره المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنه نعيم
• اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام للك من اصحاب اليمين
• اللهم انه صبر على البلاء فامنحه درجه الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير  حساب
• اللهم انه كان مصليا للك فثبته على الصراط يوم تنزل الاقدام
• اللهم انه كان صاءما لك فادخله من باب الريان
• اللهم انهه كان لكتابك تاليا فشفع فيه القران وارحمه من النيران واجعله  يارحمن يترقى فى الجنه الى اخر ايه قراها واخر حرف تلاه
** والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاه والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى  اله وصحبه اجمعين*
* اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## VENOM2009

> لم يكن لمرضه أو ظروفه الصحية المرتبكة دائماً دخل فى هذا الإحساس ... ولكنها روحه .... روحه التى كنت أشعر بها قلقة ...تبتعد ...تُصِر على الإبتعاد رغم محاولاته المستميتة لربطها من جديد بالحياة (صباح الخير – مساء الخير – الحمد لله)
> كلمات قليلة.. بسيطة ولكنها كانت كل أدواته لفعل ذلك....!!!
> ولكنى يا سيدى كنت دوماً أود سؤالك.. هل تكفى تلك الكلمات لعودتك للحياة من جديد؟؟؟
> هل هذه هى كل دفاعاتك للزود عن سعادتك ؟؟؟
> كان أسيراً للحزن ورغم كل محاولاته للبوح إلا أنه لم يصرح يوماً بسبب واحداً لهذا الحزن ... أعتقد أنه عايش الحزن أكثر بكثير مما عايش أسبابه...
> أخطأ.. حينما إستسلم له وترك روحه الجميلة تهيم فى سمائه الملبدة ...
> أخطأ.. حينما ترك النفس النقية تتعبد فى محراب الشجن واليأس حتى ضعفت وهزلت وباتت تنتظر النهاية فى إصرار غريب....!!
> أحببناه.. رغم الحزن والشجن ...
> أحببناه.. لأنه كان أهلاً لهذا الحب ...
> ...


خمس مرات باعدل فى المشاركه مش عارف اقول ايه بجد الخبر صعب والله جد وخاصه للى يعرف استاذ احمد
بجد يا جيهان كلماتك عصرتنى وانزلت منى الدموع رغم عنى بالرغم ان دموعى صعبه جدا
من فتره كبيره قررت ما ادخلش المنتدى تانى ولا اشارك فيه
لكن سبحان الله النهارده حاجه دفعتنى انى ادخل وبشده
وللاسف لقيت الخبر المؤسف ده  اللى بجد احزنى جدا جدا

استاذ احمد كان اخ كبير وصديق قديم ومن الاعضاء الاوائل الجميله اللى هايندر تواجدها
كان كل يوم اول واحد يصبح على الموجودين فى المنتدى 
حضوره هادىء ورحيله ايضا كان هادىء
رحمك الله يا بشمهندس احمد واسكنك فسيح جناته
الهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
اللهم تقبل ...اللهم آمين آمين آمين
الله يرحمك يا استاذ احمد ويسكنك فسيح جناته
اللى بيعزه بجد يا جماعه يدعى له ويقرا له قرءان ويوهب ثوابه ليه ولاموات المسلمين
ولا اراكم الله مكروها فى عزيز لديكم
اخوكم محمد الشترى

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *• اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا واسع الغفران اغفرله وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
> • اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنه واعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
> • اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله
> • اللهم اجره عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءة غفوا وغفرانا
> • اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين
> • اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
> • اللهم انسه فى وحدته وانسه فى وحشته وانسه فى غربته
> • اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين
> • اللهم انزله منازل الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
> ...


اللهم امين يارب

نسأل الله ان يجيب دعواتنا وان يقبلها فى حقه

----------


## اليمامة

رحمك الله يا استاذ احمد واسكنك فسيح جناته
اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
اللهم تقبل ...اللهم آمين آمين آمين
الله يرحمك يا استاذ احمد ويسكنك فسيح جناته

----------


## غادة جاد

هايدي ، ندى ، سوما ، إيمان
سأكف 
وأسفة جداً

وربنا يرحمه

----------


## the_chemist

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

البقاء والدوام لله

ليس لنا من الأمر شئ وكلنا بيد الله

اللهم إرحمه رحمة واسعة وإرحمنا جميعاً

يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> خمس مرات باعدل فى المشاركه مش عارف اقول ايه بجد الخبر صعب والله جد وخاصه للى يعرف استاذ احمد
> بجد يا جيهان كلماتك عصرتنى وانزلت منى الدموع رغم عنى بالرغم ان دموعى صعبه جدا
> من فتره كبيره قررت ما ادخلش المنتدى تانى ولا اشارك فيه
> لكن سبحان الله النهارده حاجه دفعتنى انى ادخل وبشده
> وللاسف لقيت الخبر المؤسف ده  اللى بجد احزنى جدا جدا
> 
> استاذ احمد كان اخ كبير وصديق قديم ومن الاعضاء الاوائل الجميله اللى هايندر تواجدها
> كان كل يوم اول واحد يصبح على الموجودين فى المنتدى 
> حضوره هادىء ورحيله ايضا كان هادىء
> ...


أعتذر لك يا محمد ان كانت كلماتى قد زودت حزنك على الفقيد رحمه الله ولكنها كانت كل ما املك لاعبر بها عن مكانته فى قلبى التى لا يعلمها سوى الله ...الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته بإذن الله

اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب  الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
اللهم تقبل دعانا له
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و  إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
امين يارب العالمين ...

----------


## سوما

> اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
> اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
> اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
> اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
> اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
> اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
> اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
> الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
> اللهم تقبل دعانا له
> ...


*اللهم أمين يا رب العالمين ..*

----------


## loly_h

*
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن

 وعند قيام الاشهاد آمن

 وبجود رضوانك واثق

 وإلي أعلى درجاتك سابق ...

اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمناً مطمئن في نور من نورك ...

اللـهـم انظر إليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً يارب العالمين

اللهم أميــــــــن ...*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب  الأبيض من الدنس
> اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
> اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
> اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
> اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
> اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
> اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
> الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
> اللهم تقبل دعانا له
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*

----------


## سوما

> *اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن
> 
>  وعند قيام الاشهاد آمن
> 
>  وبجود رضوانك واثق
> 
>  وإلي أعلى درجاتك سابق ...
> 
> اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمناً مطمئن في نور من نورك ...
> ...


*أمين أمين أمين ,,
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..*

----------


## الصعيدي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ،
وعافِه ، واعف عنه
و أكرم نزله ، ووسع مُدخله ،
واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ،
ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
وأبدله دارًا خيرًا من داره
وأهلاً خيرًا من أهله وزوجًا خيرًا من زوجه ،
وأدخله الجنة ، وأعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار ؛

اللهم اغفر لنا و له يا رب العالمين ،
وافسح له في قبره و نوِّر له فيه .

آمين

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد..اللهم نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
    اللهم نور قبره و وسعه و ثبته عند السؤال
    اللهم عامله بما انت أهله و لا تعامله بما هو أهله
    اللهم يمن كتابه و يسر حسابه و ادخله الجنة مع المتقين
    اللهم باعد بينه و بين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب
    اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته و إن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته
    اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
    الهم احشره مع أوليائك الصالحين و حسن أؤلئك رفيقا
    اللهم تقبل دعانا له
    اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره و لا تفتنا بعده و أغفر لنا و له و لسائر المسلمين و إن أردت فتنة في قومٍ فتوفنا غير مفتونين
    امين يارب العالمين ...

----------


## سوما

*اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
 اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته . 
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب . 
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين . 
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا . 
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار . 
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة . 
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها ,, اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.
 اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم.
 اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته . 
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به,, اللهم ثبته عند السؤال 
 اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه . 
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود . 
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون “يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم” 
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) . 
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته . 
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق . 
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك 
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم . 
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل “ويعفو عن كثير” اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك . 
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
 اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً ومع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين ,,
 اللـهـم بشره بقولك “كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية” . 
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض . 
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: “ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان” 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ . 
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً . 
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب فإنك القائل ” إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب ” 
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام . 
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه 
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
 اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً. وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا . 
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان . 
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده . اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب وارتفع النشيج والنحيب . 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات , وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
 اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
 اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
 اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال . 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا . 
اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام . 
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
أمين أمين أمين 
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ...*

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته . 
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب . 
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين . 
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا . 
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار . 
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة . 
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها ,, اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم.
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته . 
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به,, اللهم ثبته عند السؤال 
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه . 
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود . 
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون “يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم” 
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) . 
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته . 
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق . 
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك 
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً 
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم . 
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل “ويعفو عن كثير” اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك . 
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً ومع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين ,,
اللـهـم بشره بقولك “كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية” . 
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض . 
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: “ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان” 
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ . 
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً . 
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب فإنك القائل ” إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب ” 
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام . 
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه 
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً. وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا . 
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان . 
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده . اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب وارتفع النشيج والنحيب . 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات , وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال . 
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا . 
اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام . 
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
أمين أمين أمين 
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ...

----------


## سنـــدس

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم
ان لله وان اليه راجعوان
اول ما سمعت الخبر كانت مفاجأة ليا لأنى أستاذ أحمد رحمه الله كان والد عزيز وغالى لينا كلنا 
الله يرحمة ويدخله فسيح جناته ويجعلة من  المبشرين الصالحين للجنة*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
كان غزير المشاركات ورغم غزارة مشاركاته لا أذكر له مشاحنة مع أحد
كانت مشاركاته خفيفة بلسمية تنطق بالوعي والخبرة والمعرفة
رحمه الله تعالي وأسكنه فسيح جناته وثبت عائلته وأسكن في قلوبهم الصبر والسلوان
حقاً هذه الدنيا حقيرة
يارب ارزقنا رضاك ومحبة الناس .. يارب هبنا العمل الصالح والذكرى الصالحة

----------


## لمسه

> لا أعرف لماذا كنت أخشى عليه من الموت .... كانت بداخلى قناعة كبيرة فى أن الموت قريب منه  ...يحاوطه أكثر مما نظن ومما يظن هو نفسه ....!! لم يكن لمرضه أو ظروفه الصحية المرتبكة دائماً  دخل فى هذا الإحساس ... ولكنها روحه .... روحه التى كنت أشعر بها قلقة ...تبتعد ...تُصِر على الإبتعاد رغم محاولاته المستميتة لربطها من جديد بالحياة (صباح الخير – مساء الخير – الحمد لله)
>  كلمات قليلة.. بسيطة  ولكنها كانت كل أدواته لفعل ذلك....!!! ولكنى يا سيدى كنت دوماً أود سؤالك.. هل تكفى تلك الكلمات لعودتك للحياة من جديد؟؟؟ 
> هل هذه هى كل دفاعاتك للزود عن سعادتك ؟؟؟ كان أسيراً للحزن ورغم كل محاولاته للبوح إلا أنه لم يصرح يوماً بسبب واحداً لهذا الحزن ... أعتقد أنه عايش الحزن أكثر بكثير مما عايش أسبابه...  أخطأ.. حينما إستسلم له وترك روحه الجميلة تهيم فى سمائه الملبدة ... أخطأ.. حينما ترك النفس النقية تتعبد فى محراب الشجن واليأس حتى ضعفت وهزلت وباتت تنتظر النهاية فى إصرار غريب....!! أحببناه.. رغم الحزن والشجن ...  أحببناه.. لأنه كان أهلاً لهذا الحب ... أحببناه لأنه.... أحبنا والان بعد رحيلك تولدت بداخلى قناعة جديدة ...مريرة ... 
> عرفت أنه بإمكاننا الحب حتى وإن كثرت الحواجز وإستحال اللقاء..  عرفت أنه بإمكان العيون أن تدمع حتى على من لم تراهم ولو لمرة واحدة فى العمر... عرفت أنه بإمكاننا أن نسجد ونتضرع وندعوا بالرحمة حتى لمن لم تصافحهم آيادينا أو يحتوينا معهم مكان واحد...  لمن لم نجتمع إلا مع حروفهم وكلماتهم ومن خلفها أرواحهم النقية الملائكية....!! ما أجمل اللحظة التى تكتشف فيها جمال انسان
> 
> ذلك الجمال المستتر الذى يفاجئك بوجوده 
> 
> وتراه فى نظرة ... أو كلمة... أو حتى عن طريق إحساس غامض يتسرب إليك 
> 
> ...



 :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No: 

ايوه احببناه 


قسما بالله احببناااااااك 



اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً.
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها ,, اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة الفبر وعذاب النار , وانت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم.
اللـهـم انه عبدك وابن عبدك خرج من الدنيا وسعته ومحبوبيه وأحبائه إلي ظلمة القبر وماهو لاقته .
اللـهـم انه كان يشهد أنك لا إله الا انت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به,, اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللـهـم انه نَزَل بك وأنت خير منزول به واصبح فقير الي رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه .
اللـهـم اّته برحمتك ورضاك وقه فتنه القبر وعذابه و أّته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتي تبعثه إلي جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللـهـم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلي جنات الخلود .
اللـهـم إحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون “يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إالا من أتي الله بقلب سليم”
اللـهـم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل بالحسنات ميزانه وثبت علي الصراط اقدامه واسكنه في اعلي الجنات بجوار حبيبك ومصطفاك (صلي الله عليه وسلم) .
اللـهـم اّمنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة وأجعل نفسه أّمنة مطمئنة ولقنه حجته .
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن وعند قيام الاشهاد أمن وبجود رضوانك واثق وإلي أعلي درجاتك سابق .
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمنً مطمئن في نور من نورك
اللـهـم انظر اليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً
اللـهـم أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمن وارحم يارحيم وتجاوز عما تعلم ياعليم .
اللـهـم اعفو عنه فإنك القائل “ويعفو عن كثير” اللـهـم انه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجنابك فَجْد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجود إحسانك .
اللـهـم إن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر به عينه .
اللـهـم احشره مع المتقين إلي الرحمن وفداً ومع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك من أصحاب اليمين ,,
اللـهـم بشره بقولك “كلوا واشربوا هنئياً بما أسلفتم في الايام الخالية” .
اللـهـم اجعله من الذين سعدوا في الجنة خالدين فيها مادامت السموات والارض .
اللـهـم لا نزكيه عليك ولكنا نحسبه انه اّمن وعمل صالحاً فاجعل له جنتين ذواتي أفنان بحق قولك: “ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان”
اللـهـم شفع فيه نبينا ومصطفاك واحشره تحت لوائه واسقه من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابداُُ .
اللـهـم اجعله في جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت جزاءً ومصيراُ لهم ما يشاءون وكان علي ربك وعداُ ومسئولاً .
اللـهـم إنه صبر علي البلاء فلم يجزع فامنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب فإنك القائل ” إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب ”
اللـهـم انه كان مصلي لك ,فثبنه علي الصراط يوم تزل الاقدام .
اللـهـم انه كان صائم لك , فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان. اللـهـم انه كان لكتابك تالي وسامع فشفع فيه القراّن وارحمه من النيران ,واجعله يارحمن يرتقي في الجنة إلي اّخر اّية قرأها أو سمعها وأخر حرف تلاه
اللـهـم ارزقه بكل حرف في القراّن حلاوة , وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل اّية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جْزءٍ جَزاءً .
اللـهـم ارحمه فانه كان مسلم واغفر له فانه كان مؤمنً. وادخله الجنه فانه كان بنبيك مصدقً وسامحه فانه كان لكتابك مرتل
اللـهـم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذَكّرنَا وأنثانا .
اللـهـم من أحييته منا فأحيه علي الاسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه علي الايمان .
اللـهـم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضللنا بعده . اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اتانا اليقين ,وعرق منا الجبين ,كشر الانين والحنين
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا يئس منا الطبيب ,وبكي علينا الحبيب وتخلي عنا القريب والغريب وارتفع النشيج والنحيب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا اشتدت الكربات وتوالت الحسرات واطبقت الروعات وفاضت العبرات , وتكشفت العورات وتعطلت القوي والقدرات .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق وتأكدت فجيعة الفراق للأهل والفراق وقد حَمً القضاء فليس من واق
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا حملنا علي الاعناق ألي ربك يومئذ المساق وداعا ابديا للدور الاسواق والاقلام والاوراق الي من تذل له الجباه والاعناق .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا ورينا التراب وغلقت القبور والابواب وانقض الاهل والاحباب فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا فارقنا النعيم وانقطع النسيم وقيل ماغرك بربك الكريم اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا أقمنا للسؤال وخاننا المقال ولم ينفع جاه ولامال ولا عيال وقد حال الحال وليس الا فضل الكبير المتعال .
اللـهـم ارحمنا اذا نَسي اسمنا ودَرس رسمنا وأحاط بنا قسمنا ووسعنا .
اللـهـم ارحما اذا اَهملنا فلم يزرنا زائر ولم يذكرنا ذاكر ومالنا من قوة ولا ناصر فلا امل الا في القاهر القادر الغافر يامن اذا وعد وفي , واذا توعد عفا , وشفع يارب فينا حبيبنا المصطفي واجعلنا ممن صفا ووفا وبالله إكتفي يا ارحم الراحمين ياحي يا قيوم يا بديع السموات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام .
اللـهـم انه عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن امتك مات و هو يشهد لك بالوحدانية و لرسولك بالشهادة فأغفر له إنك انت الغفار.
أمين أمين أمين
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ...

----------


## سوما

*اللهم أمين يا رب العالمين ..*

----------


## loly_h

*اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن

وعند قيام الاشهاد آمن

وبجود رضوانك واثق

وإلي أعلى درجاتك سابق ...

اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمناً مطمئن في نور من نورك ...

اللـهـم انظر إليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً يارب العالمين

اللهم أميــــــــن ...*

----------


## سوما

> *اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن
> 
> وعند قيام الاشهاد آمن
> 
> وبجود رضوانك واثق
> 
> وإلي أعلى درجاتك سابق ...
> 
> اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمناً مطمئن في نور من نورك ...
> ...


 أمين أمين أمين 
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

*الله يرحمك والدي الحبيب*

*واخي الاكبر الرائع*

*لكم كنت تسعدنا بجميل حروفك*

*وانتقاؤك الرائع لمعاني الكلمات*

*ولكم اعتبرتنا اخوتك الصغار*

*واولادك*

*فليرحمك الله تعالي عدد نجوم السماء وحبات الرمال*

*اسال الله العظيم ان يتغمده برحمته*

*وان يفسح له في قبره مد بصره*

*اللهم اغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد*

*اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس*

*اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب*

*اللهم اجعل ملكاه مبشر وبشير* 

*ولا تجعلهما منكر ونكير*

*اللهم افسح له في قبره مد بصره*

*وآنس وحدته*

*وآمن روعته*

*واعلي منزلته*


*وفرج كربته*

*وابدله دارا خير من داره*

*واهلا خير من اهله*

*وولدا خير من ولده*


*اللهم انك غني عن عذابه فلا تعذبه*

*اللهم ادخله الجنة برحمتك*

*اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة*

*ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النيران*

*اللهم افتح له طاقة من جنتك ورضوانك*

*اللهم ان كان من المحسنين فزد في احسانه*

*وان كان من المسيئين فتجاوز عن سيئاته*

*اللهم اننا منا اللدعاء وعليك الاجابة*

*وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

*ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## اليمامة

لا يزال القلب موجوع
رحمك الله يا باشمهندس أحمد رحمة واسعة..
    اسال الله العظيم ان يتغمده برحمته

    وان يفسح له في قبره مد بصره

    اللهم اغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد

    اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس

    اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب

    اللهم اجعل ملكاه مبشر وبشير

    ولا تجعلهما منكر ونكير

    اللهم افسح له في قبره مد بصره

    وآنس وحدته

    وآمن روعته

    واعلي منزلته


    وفرج كربته

    وابدله دارا خير من داره

    واهلا خير من اهله

    وولدا خير من ولده


    اللهم انك غني عن عذابه فلا تعذبه

    اللهم ادخله الجنة برحمتك

    اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة

    ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النيران

    اللهم افتح له طاقة من جنتك ورضوانك

    اللهم ان كان من المحسنين فزد في احسانه

    وان كان من المسيئين فتجاوز عن سيئاته

    اللهم اننا منا اللدعاء وعليك الاجابة

    وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

    ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## لمسه

> *لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*
> 
> *الله يرحمك والدي الحبيب*
> 
> *واخي الاكبر الرائع*
> 
> *لكم كنت تسعدنا بجميل حروفك*
> 
> *وانتقاؤك الرائع لمعاني الكلمات*
> ...




آآآآآآامين يارب العاااااااااااالمين 

نعم مااازال القلب موجوع 

رحمك الله ياولدى الغالى

----------


## pussycat

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

إنا لله وإنا إيه راجعون

اللهم أجرنى فى مصيبتى وأخلفلى خيرا منها
اللهم أجرنى فى مصيبتى وأخلفلى خيرا منها
اللهم أجرنى فى مصيبتى وأخلفلى خيرا منها

رحم الله رجلا كان قريبا لقلبى
كان طيب القلب
لم ولن أستطيع أن أنسى مواقفه الرائعه معى ومساندته لى فى أوقات كثيره
لن أستطيع أن أنسى لافتته الرائعه يوم كتب كتابى
أعترف إن الخبر نزل على كالصاعقه
فلقد كنت مقصره جدا معه فى الفتره الأخيره لإنشغالى الشديد
فلكم كنت أتمنى أن يحضر زفافى كما وعدنى
ولكنه الأن فى دار الحق
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يرحمه ويغفر له
كما أسأله أن يلهمنا الصبر والسلوان على فراقه

----------


## خلودا

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

اللهم اغفر لميتنا المهندس  احمد واغفر له 
اللهم نقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
اللهم ارفع درجته في عليين مع الانبياء والرسل والشهداء والصديقين 
اللهم اسقه من حوض نبيك محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
اللهم بدله بيتنا بالاخرة خيرا من بيته بالدنيا*
لاحول ولا قوة لنا الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## طائر الشرق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
> اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله .
> اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
> اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته . 
> اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب . 
> اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين . 
> اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا . 
> اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار . 
> ...


اللهم امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## loly_h

*رحمك الله أخى الطيب وجعلك برفقة النبين والصديقين والشهداء

وأبدلك خيرا من الدنيا ومافيها .


اللهم أمين ...*

----------


## سوما

• اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا واسع الغفران اغفرله وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
• اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنه واعذه من عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
• اللهم عامله بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله
• اللهم اجره عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الاساءة غفوا وغفرانا
• اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عنه يارب العالمين
• اللهم ادخله الجنه من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
• اللهم انسه فى وحدته وانسه فى وحشته وانسه فى غربته
• اللهم انزله منزلا مباركا وانت خير المنزلين
• اللهم انزله منازل الشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
• اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار
• اللهم افسح له فى قبره مد بصره وافرش له من فراش الجنه
• اللهم اعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الارض عن جنبيه
• اللهم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور
• اللهم قه السيئات (ومن تق السيئات فقد رحمته)
• اللهم اغفر له فى المهديين واخلفه فى الغابرين واغفر لنا وله يارب العالمين وافسح له فى قبره ونور فيه
• اللهم انه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار. انت اهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه وانك انت الغفور الرحيم.
• اللهم ان هذا عبدك وابن عبدك وابن امتك خرج من روح الدنيا وسعتها ومحبوبيها واحبائه فيها الى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه كان يشهد الا الله الا انت وان محمد عبدك ورسولك وانت اعلم به
• اللهم انزل بك وانت خير منزل به واصبح فقيرا الى رحمتك وانت عنى عن عذابه اته برحمتك رضاك وقه فتنة القبر وعذابه واته برحمتك الامن من عذابك حتى تبعثه الى جنتك يارحم الرحمين
• اللهم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق الحود الى جنات الخلود (فى سدر مخضود وطلح منضود وظل مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لامقطوعة ولا ممنوعة ولا ممنوعة وفرش مرفوعة)
• اللهم ارحمه تحت الارض واستره يوم العرض ولا تخزه يوم يبعثون (يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم)
• اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وثقل ميزانه وثبت على الصراط اقدمه واسكنه فى اعلى الجنات فى جوار نبيك ومصطفاك صلى الله عليه وسلم
• اللهم امنه من فزع يوم القيامة ومن هول يوم القيامة واجعل نفسه امنه مطمئنة ولقنه حجته
• اللهم اجعله فى بطن القبور مطمئنا وعند قيام الاشهاد امنا وبجود رضوانك واثقا والى اعلى علو درجاتك سابقا 
• اللهم اجعل عن يمينه نورا وعن شماله نورا ومن امامه نورا ومن فوقه نورا حتى تبعثه امنا مطمئنا فى نورمن نورك
• اللهم انظر اليه نظره رضا فان من تنظر اليه نظره رضا لا تعذبه ابدا
• اللهم احشره مع المتقين الى الرحمن وفدا 
• اللهم احشره فى زمره المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنه نعيم
• اللهم احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام للك من اصحاب اليمين
• اللهم انه صبر على البلاء فامنحه درجه الصابرين الذين يوفون اجورهم بغير حساب
• اللهم انه كان مصليا للك فثبته على الصراط يوم تنزل الاقدام
• اللهم انه كان صاءما لك فادخله من باب الريان
• اللهم انهه كان لكتابك تاليا فشفع فيه القران وارحمه من النيران واجعله يارحمن يترقى فى الجنه الى اخر ايه قراها واخر حرف تلاه
والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاه والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..

----------


## oo7

انا لسة شايف الخبر
قلبى اتوجع اوى
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
بجد الصدمة شديدة عليا
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## سماح عطية

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
غفر الله له واسكنه الفردوس الأعلى
ورزق اهله الصبر والسلوى
اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنّا وعنه*

----------


## KASHEF

انا لا اعلم ان كونت قد تعاملت معه ام لا 
ولاكن الدعاء للميت مستحب من المسلمين جميعآ علي بعضهم وليس الاقارب فقط
الهم ما ارحم موتانا وموتا المسلمين
الهم اغفر له وارحمه 
الهم ما اغسله بالماء والسلج والبرد
الهم ما ان كان مسيئآ فتجاوز عن سيأته وان كان محسننآ فذد في احسانه
الهم ما انت قلت عن نفسك انك الكريم  فأكرم نزله
الهم ما اريه مقعده من النار وأبدله مكانه مقعد من الجنه
الهم ما ابدله اهل خير من اهله واصحاب خير من اصحابه
الهم ما انس وحشته وطمأن قلبه واعفه من الفزع 
الهم ما اجعل في قبره نورآ وعطرآ من عطر الجنه
الهم ما ان دعوناك فلن نفي ولاكن بارك لنا في دعاءنا واجعله مستجاب ياكريم
واقرءوا الفاتحه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
 الرحمن الرحيم 
مالك يوم الدين
 اياك نعبد واياك نستعين
 اهدنا الصراط المستقيم 
صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم 
ولا الضالين
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بنت النيل77

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله -انا لله وانا اليةراجعون
ربنا يتغمدة برحماتة ويدخلة فسيح جناتة ويتجاوز عن جميع سيئاتة هو وجميع اموات المسلمين
برغم عدم تشرفى بمعرفتة الا اننى تأثرت بقرأة هذا الخبر ربنا يصبر اهلة واحبائة ويلهمهم الصبر والسلوان انة على ذلك قدير

----------


## مصطفى سلام

لا إله إلا الله .. محمد رسول الله ...
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون ..
رحم الله أخانا الكريم و أدخله فسيح جناته ..
" يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ، ارجعى إلى ربك راضية مرضية ، فادخلى فى عبادى و ادخلى جنتى "
مصطفى سلام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك .*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

فى رثاء المرحوم 
Ahmedab216
عضو المنتدى
هيه دى الدنيا و هوه دا حالها
حنغادرها حنغادرها حتى لو ملكناها بحالها
و الكل عارف و يتجاهل و يتناسى
و ساعة الجد بنقول تغور الدنيا بقسوتها و بمالها
يا رب ارحم أخونا أحمد بمغفرتك الواسعة
دا كان و نعم الأخ ، و فى رضاك يا ربنا بيسعى
وإن كان فى يوم غلط فالنبى قال كل البشر خطاء
لكِـن رحمة ربنا أوسع ، 
و محبة المرحوم  للنبى المعصوم شافعة
مصطفى سلام

----------


## سوما

*
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## محمود زايد

*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ويصبر اهله*

----------


## نهر الحياة

لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ وانا لله وانا الية راجعون

اللهم اغفر له وارحمة واجمعنا بة فى جنتك والهم اهله وذوية الصبر والسلوان

انا لله وانا الية راجعون

----------


## loly_h

*اللهم أغفر له و ارحمه و اعفو عنه و أكرمه
 اللهم وسع مدخله و ادخله الجنة و غسله بالثلج و الماء والبرد
 اللهم يمن كتابه و هون حسابه و لين ترابه و ثبت أقدامه و ألهمه حسن الجواب
 اللهم طيب ثراه و اكرم مثواه واجعل الجنة مستقره و مأواه
 اللهم نور مرقده و عطر مشهده و طيب مضجعه
 اللهم آنس وحشته و ارحم غربته و قه عذاب القبر و عذاب النار
 اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
 اللهم فسح له في قبره و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود و القبور إلى سعة الدور و القصور مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من الصديقين و الصالحين والشهداء
 اللهم اجعل له من فوقه و من تحته و من أمامه و من خلفه و عن يمينه و عن يساره نورا من نورك يا نور السماوات و الأرض 
اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و أهلا خيرا من أهله و أزواجا خيرا من أزواجه واسكنه فسيح جناتك في الدراجات العلي آمين
 اللهم إن كان قد أحسن فزد في إحسانه و إن كان قد أساء فتجاوز عن إساءته
يا أكرم من سئل و يا أوسع من جاد بالعطايا … خفف أحماله و حط من أوزاره واجعله في مقام من قام لك بالقرآن أناء الليل و أطراف النهار
 اللهم كن له بعد الحبيب حبيبا و لدعاء من دعا له سامعا و مجيبا و اجعل له من فضلك و رحمتك و جنتك حظا و نصيبا
اللهم امين ...
*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*آمين يارب العالمين
يارب اغفر له وارحمه يارب*

----------


## سوما

> *اللهم أغفر له و ارحمه و اعفو عنه و أكرمه
>  اللهم وسع مدخله و ادخله الجنة و غسله بالثلج و الماء والبرد
>  اللهم يمن كتابه و هون حسابه و لين ترابه و ثبت أقدامه و ألهمه حسن الجواب
>  اللهم طيب ثراه و اكرم مثواه واجعل الجنة مستقره و مأواه
>  اللهم نور مرقده و عطر مشهده و طيب مضجعه
>  اللهم آنس وحشته و ارحم غربته و قه عذاب القبر و عذاب النار
>  اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
>  اللهم فسح له في قبره و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
> اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود و القبور إلى سعة الدور و القصور مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من الصديقين و الصالحين والشهداء
> ...


*أمين أمين أمين ......
 اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## maya2007

الله يرحمه و يصبر اهله يارب

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذنا الغالى
نذكرك فتدمى قلوبنا..
مازلت حياً فى القلوب...
رحمك الله وجعل مثواك الجنة ان شاء الله
اللـهـم اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئن ,, وعند قيام الاشهاد آمن ,, وبجود رضوانك واثق ,, وإلي أعلى درجاتك سابق ...
اللـهـم انظر إليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه ابداً يارب العالمين ,,
اللـهـم اجعل عن يمينه نوراً حتي تبعثه اّمناً مطمئن في نور من نورك ...
آمين...آآآآآميييييييين يارب العالمين

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه فسيح جناتك يارب 
وتجاوز عن سيئاته 
وعامله بما انت اهل له 
فانت اهل المغفره والعفو  والجود والكرم

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله* 
*ان لله و ان ليه راجعون* 
*احزننى الخبر فعلا و مش شده المفاجاه رغم معرفتى موخرا الا انى لا استطيع التوقف عن البكاء*
*رحمه الله و اسكنه فسيح جناته هو وو الدى العزيز و جميع اموات المسلمين*
*اللهم اجعل قبرهم روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر النار* 
*امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *اللهم أغفر له و ارحمه و اعفو عنه و أكرمه
>  اللهم وسع مدخله و ادخله الجنة و غسله بالثلج و الماء والبرد
>  اللهم يمن كتابه و هون حسابه و لين ترابه و ثبت أقدامه و ألهمه حسن الجواب
>  اللهم طيب ثراه و اكرم مثواه واجعل الجنة مستقره و مأواه
>  اللهم نور مرقده و عطر مشهده و طيب مضجعه
>  اللهم آنس وحشته و ارحم غربته و قه عذاب القبر و عذاب النار
>  اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
>  اللهم فسح له في قبره و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
> اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود و القبور إلى سعة الدور و القصور مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من الصديقين و الصالحين والشهداء
> ...


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------

